# My 375 gallon tank



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

I thought I would share a few pictures of my tank that I recently completed. The tank is a 375 gallon tank, made with 1/2" glass with a starfire front panel. Tank dimensions are 90" x 37" deep x 26" tall. My sump is a 75 gallon tank. I built the glass tank as well as the stand/canopy myself. I have been working on it since late June and recently finished this week.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

:drooling:

Beautiful! The stand and canopy are amazing.

Did you document the build as you went a long? I, and I'm sure many others, would love to see the pictures of it being built!

Edit: Nevermind about the pictures, I just clicked the link in your sig.


----------



## My3rgo (Sep 25, 2009)

I just read the entire thread detailing this project. Simply amazing! Congratulations on a job well done! :thumb:


----------



## Devil Dog (Oct 11, 2009)

Jesus that's sweet.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

*mdstark*,

I just finished ready the build thread also. Well done! :thumb:

Interesting how these builds have their highs and lows and moments where you're wondering if it's all going to work out ok. Good job of improvising and rolling with the challenges as they came at you. :thumb: And like said by others, it's not about the money when doing something like this. It's the satisfaction I'm sure you get every time you see the completed project.

Like me, you plan things to death, but it pays off doesn't it? Look at all of the unexpected challenges that come up even with all of the planning.

Now that it's together, can you see a difference between viewing from the front starphire glass and the regular glass on the sides? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

prov356 said:


> Now that it's together, can you see a difference between viewing from the front starphire glass and the regular glass on the sides? Hard to tell from the pics.


I'm interested to know this as well.


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

> Now that it's together, can you see a difference between viewing from the front starphire glass and the regular glass on the sides? Hard to tell from the pics.


Honestly, there isn't a whole lot of difference. I see a slight difference because I know the panels are different, but I am pretty sure that 99% of people wouldn't notice.


----------



## buddha2364 (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you serious? Jeez that's a **** of a build. You obviously have some carpenetry skills, or are just all around handy. Your making me feel bad about my tank stand/canopy. :wink:

I think the only thing that would make me nervous as **** would be the drilling. Awesome job man. :thumb:


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy frikken Nuts, that is an awesome build. I would love to have something like that but don't have the know-how to do that. Wow, Congrats truly amazing...
Care to come to Ontario, Canada and build one like that for me. 
Question: how much does something like that cost, i know there can be many factors let alone the labor if you want to put a dollar value on that.....
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## Mr. WOT (Dec 2, 2009)

I read the build too, truly amazing sir. Well done!


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

=D> Nice craftmanship. =D>


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

BEA UTTTTTIFUL!!!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Awe Inspiring, Nicely Done :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: !


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice clown loaches


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

mdstark...You are more than a "handy man" =D>

That build is impressive!

I thought I went big with a 180....now I want a 300! 

Great job!

Dan


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

nice tank
glad you got a good picture especially of the clown loaches.
alot of people put these in a much smaller tank not realizing they get very big
good job


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

wow that's unbelieveable.


----------



## slyman17 (May 23, 2003)

Nice work. Tank looks amazing. Stand looks even better.


----------



## sulcata2big (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet :thumb: :thumb:

mick :drooling: :fish: =D>


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumb: nice everything. how big is the champ?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sick tank man! Congrats on the build.


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone. The Champ is about 10-11", the Fossie about 8" and my largest clown loach about 7". I will post a stocking list in the next couple of days.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Stunning. Wish you lived in MD. I'd hire you to build my tank. You've done it all: built a huge glass tank, professional and classy, yet functional, stand/canopy, floor support for the tank, and automatic WC, all with a careful attention to detail that can only come from patience and research.

You've covered everything I want to do. The only difference is you're actually capable of doing it, hence I wish you lived in MD so I could hire you to build mine!


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Simply beautiful. Your woodwork is amazing. I'd love to have enough space in my house for a gorgeous focal point like that!


----------



## skillful84 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tank looks awesome inspired me to plan out a tank build of my own thanks!


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I really like the whole set-up, nice job. Really interested to see your stock list.
:thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Personally I think its the tank of the month.


----------



## fishcraze1 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is a super nice tank

great job.

would love to have a monster of a tank one day

thanks for sharing


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. Here is my current stock list for those interested.

1M Champsochromis caeruleus-10-11"
1M 1F Copadichromis sp. Mloto Likoma
1M 1F Cyrtocara moorii (Blue Dolphin)
1M Dimidiochromis compressiceps
1M Fossorochromis rostratus 8-9"
1M 1F Lichnochromis acuticeps
1M Nimbochromis venustus
1M Placidochromis johnstoni
1M Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 
1M Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" 
1M Protomelas taeniolatus Red Empress
1M Sciaenochromis fryeri
1M OB peacock
1M Dragonblood peacock
1M Albino Eureka Red peacock
1M Lemon Jake Peacock
1M Aulonocara Lwanda peacock
1M Labeotropheus fuelleborni (OB)
4 Clown Loaches 5-7â€


----------



## alfish (Feb 23, 2008)

wow stunning congrats =D>


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

How do you like your Champ? I have one about 8". Mine is just starting to get the nice blue coloring....I'm hoping the red fins are soon to come. I am currently keeping mine in a 220, but I hope to upgrade in the future.
MIKE


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

oshp132 said:


> How do you like your Champ? I have one about 8". Mine is just starting to get the nice blue coloring....I'm hoping the red fins are soon to come. I am currently keeping mine in a 220, but I hope to upgrade in the future.
> MIKE


I really like the Champ. He is one of the dominant fish in the tank, but generally doesn't bother anyone. It seems like he has put on an inch or two in the past couple months since he was put in the 375 gallon. I have some more recent pictures of him in the aquatic photography section under the "my haps" thread.


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=209671


----------



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

this puts everything else to shame...GREAT job !!!


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing aquarium! I enjoyed reading your build thread as I am in the process of building a stand for my 220g, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Bump for an elite aquarium=)

You still running this tank?

This is too awesome, I hope I can get one of these one day.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like he hasn't been active since 2011.  Might find post on MFK.com?


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah I assumed so, I was browsing youtube and stumbled upon his setup.

Here's the video for anyone interested.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

It's nice tank. Wonder how long that Front stayed in there?


----------



## bdierks (Dec 14, 2015)

Wish I could see the build pics. They aren't showing up anymore.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I can't see the pictures either. I would love to see it


----------

